# March 7th Midwestern's Beginning Beekeeping Workshop (Kansas City Area)



## Mrs.Ko (Jan 31, 2013)

Beginning Beekeeping Workshop (Kansas City Area) 
presented by Midwestern Beekeeper’s Association
Saturday, March 7, 2015 (8:00-5:00)
Part 2 Sunday, March 15 (2:30-4:45)
The 20th Annual Beginning Beekeeping Workshop is an all day event at 
The Point @ Graceway
5600 Blue Ridge Cutoff Raytown, MO 64133

The intensive class agenda includes: Bee Biology; Equipment; Acquiring bees; Spring, Fall, and Winter Management; Bee Diseases and Pest Management; Educational Opportunities; Extracting Honey; Hive location; Honey Plants; Beekeeping Etiquette; Questions and Answers; Door Prizes; and a chance to win a complete colony of honey bees. Registration Fee includes a Beekeeping Handbook, membership in both the Midwestern and Missouri State Assns., a monthly newsletter, refreshments, and lunch will be provided. Beekeeping Supply Vendors will be on site. 
Pre-registration Required due to limited space. Visit: www.midwesternbeekeepers.org 
Cathy Misko (660) 656-3485 or Cheryl beekeepingma[email protected]


----------

